# PC into 40" TV not displaying correctky



## Psynneckt (Dec 13, 2008)

recently bought a new TV and i'm dual screening with my 22"
the TV is a transonic SRO8117 LCD Full HD and for some reason can't display full HD properly

on both HDMI and PC inputs the picture is cut off on the edges and i can't make it fit. the only way i got it to fit was by altering the resolution in my Nvidia control panel but that only lowered the desktop res and games still displayed wrong... am i missing something???
i'd rather not return the TV


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Psynneckt


Look at your t.v's documentation to what it's maximum dpi resolution is in relation to the Nvidia card it may have a compatibility issue.


----------



## Psynneckt (Dec 13, 2008)

the book doesn't say anything. all the book says is how to use the tv and the remote.which i know how to do, doesn't actually say anything about the TV specs. and this was the ONLY book in the box :S damn transonic


----------



## Psynneckt (Dec 13, 2008)

i actually got it to work for a few mins, don't know how


----------

